

Ask HN: Starting up in India, suggestions for a hub? - jnaut

Bangalore/Pune/..?? - which one is better? Why?
======
bosky101
completely subjective to personal tastes & choice. You can be a startup out of
shimla ( Ankit from instablog.com) or Kanpur (Abdul Qabiz's) or the southern
most tip of south mumbai ( Sahil from Deskaway)

i've worked at a startup in bangalore , co-founded one in chennai and moved to
pune because apart from loving to travel & pune's proximity to Mumbai for
certain biz needs. But I'm fortunate to attend more events out of pune, so the
hub is essentally how ever far u can extend it! barcamps used to depict the
ecosystem, but now OCC's do a better job of it.

here are some nice reads: <http://punetech.com> ,
<http://punestartups.ning.com>
[http://www.abdulqabiz.com/blog/archives/2009/03/25/what-i-
am...](http://www.abdulqabiz.com/blog/archives/2009/03/25/what-i-am-up-to-3/)
[http://trak.in/tags/business/2009/09/23/india-silicon-
valley...](http://trak.in/tags/business/2009/09/23/india-silicon-valley-pune-
chennai/)

Pune though I have to admit has the most receptive & fairly mature startup
ecosystem in the country today, in my arguably biased view.

~B

------
lazy_nerd
Your costs would be low in Pune but Bangalore has a lot of startup events that
you can attend - OCC, Barcamp, TiE etc.

~~~
jnaut
Can you give me some numbers to substantiate "costs will be low in Pune"? I
agree with events at Bangalore but I guess Pune is lately picking up on that
too.

------
jnaut
I am a bit surprised here, its been 4hours+ but no answers!!

